# Filthy sex quiz



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

[Edit by KevST:]
Surfcontrol have this site listed...


> www.kontraband.com is in our list and categorized as Adult/Sexually Explicit


If you're at work and your surfing activities are under the watchful eye of your IT dept then you may not want to click the link.

[/edit by KevST]

It's OK, the link only goes to Kontraband. Â :

http://www.kontraband.com/html/games/games.asp?ID=1090

I scored 17 out of 40.


> The good news is that you did all right (sic) on the quiz. Â The bad news is that you're pretty disgusting. And that scoring highly in the Vissor.com Filthy Sex Quiz will get you nowhere in life.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Surfcontrol have this site listed...


> www.kontraband.com is in our list and categorized as Adult/Sexually Explicit


If you're at work and your surfing activities are under the watchful eye of your IT dept then you may not want to click the link.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Identical score and results. Great minds.... etc.

Slightly disturbing though.


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

19 out of 40


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

18 out of 40. Apparently I am a pretty disgusting and will get knowhere in life. ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

22 out of 40

 or 8) ?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> 22 out of 40 Â
> 
> Â or Â 8) Â ?


waaay to much time on your hands.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> Surfcontrol have this site listed...
> If you're at work and your surfing activities are under the watchful eye of your IT dept then you may not want to click the link.


Oops - there was I thinking the link would be OK as someone else posted a link to it without anyone saying a thing.

I guess the title didn't help.


----------



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

22 out of 40 , HMmmmmmm


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

I only got 13(pathetic! am now e-mailing to xpv) but I did say Christina ;D.................


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

22


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I only got 13(pathetic! am now e-mailing to xpv) but I did say Christina ;D.................


Was there an option for Justin?  ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> I only got 13(pathetic! am now e-mailing to xpv) but I did say Christina ;D.................


_clearly_ Christina :


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

> waaay to much time on your hands.


lets hope it is only time!


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> Was there an option for Justin?  ;D


stop it!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL ;D .......

Score 10

Comment :-

'You're really low on the filth totem pole. Thanks for trying but we know you guessed on most of these. You really could stand to get smacked around a little bit more often'

There ya go, I'm not so pervy as you all thought after all ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

P.S I chose Christina aswell  :-*


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> P.S I chose Christina aswell Â :-*


Only interested in Britney in the school uniform!

Well done Abi you proved everyone wrong ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hehehehe LOL ;D.. KCTT I am only good with practical not theory sadly when it comes to S*X ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> Hehehehe LOL Â ;D.. KCTT I am only good with practical not theory sadly when it comes to S*X Â ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


 ;D
Abi look at us thread jumping...shall we get a room?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> ;D
> Abi look at us thread jumping...shall we get a room?


Your place or mine darling :-* ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

watch out you'll get the boys all overheated... :

;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

That's alright T7 they can spectate with their freeby 3d glasses we will give em  ;D


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> That's alright T7 they can spectate with their freeby 3d glasses we will give em  Â ;D


lol ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Too late...



> watch out you'll get the boys all overheated... :
> 
> ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

: : :

blokes are so predictable - the merest thought of two girls sharing a room and they're away...

good job none of the boys stayed on after the Brighton meet when you Marie and I ended up with a triple room Kath 

L ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> : : :
> 
> good job none of the boys stayed on after the Brighton meet when you Marie and I ended up with a triple room Kath
> 
> L Â ;D


I've seen it on video!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh waw a threesome ;D. What your blood pressure Vlastan on this room sharing topic ;D


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> I've seen it on video! Â


only because you hid a camera in the room


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> : : :
> 
> blokes are so predictable - the merest thought of two girls sharing a room and they're away...
> 
> ...


  :-*


----------



## emvisi (Nov 18, 2002)

> Good job none of the boys stayed on after the Brighton meet when you Marie and I ended up with a triple room Kath


Actually, I wasn't very far away.....


----------



## scotty26 (Apr 4, 2003)

> Actually, I wasn't very far away.....


Yeah - big cupboards in those rooms.

Like a sniper me....can stay lying in wait for days.

(Did I just say that out loud?)


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> Actually, I wasn't very far away.....


it was supposed to be a secret


----------

